# Craftsman Router 1 1/2 hp model 315.17491



## [email protected] (May 3, 2010)

I have a Craftsman Router 1 1/2 hp model 315.17491. It had worked fine for quite some time then it quit. No response when switch was pressed. I took it apart and I think the switch is bad. The book showed 623814-004 as the switch part number but Sears provides 998895-001 as the replacement. My first question is how to wire the new switch. It comes with no instruction. The old switch was wired as follows: (View looking down with button on right)
Upper left corner: Red wire going to motor
Lower left corner: Red wire going to lamp
Upper right corner: Black wire going to power cord (through switch cord)
Middle right position: White wire going to black motor wire
Lower right corner: Red wire going to lamp
The new switch has different arrangement for wiring.
(View looking down with button on right)
Left center one hole marked with #1
Mid-location two holes (an upper and a lower) marked with 1a
Right two holes (an upper and a lower) marked with 2a
Has anyone encountered this problem? Can anyone provide information on which wire goes where on new switch?

As far as the wiring connection to the motor, I believe, but am not certain they are as follows:
Switch Cord Red to Motor Red
Power Cord Black to Switch Cord Black
Power Cord White to Motor White
Switch Cord White to Motor Black
Can anyone confirm these connections?
John Shearer
[email protected]


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Check here switch wiring It might provide you with the information you need.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

The new switch is a direct replacement for the original. Sears does this all the time. The new switch should wire up the same way as the original. If the connectors are in different places, look for identification letters on the switch bodies and connect the wires to the same connector number.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello John. Welcome to the RouterForums. Hope you become an active member of this great forum.


----------

